# Touren-Empfehlung gesucht



## GeryKuhl (9. April 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,
über Ostern fahren wir (2 Familien) zum Kletterurlaub in die Region Betzenstein/Pottenstein.
Ich würde mir gern mit mit dem zweiten Familienvater einen Tag Quality Time können  und eine schöne Trail-lastige Tour in der Gegend absolvieren. Kann mir da jemand vielleicht mal etwas per PM zukommen lassen.

Fahre ein 150mm Fully, Können liegt im Schnitt bei S2 mit einzelnen Bereichen S3 Gerne verwurzelt mit natürlichen Drops etc. 

Würde mit den erhaltenen Empfehlungen selbstverständlich entsprechend umgehen und die nicht weiter "veröffentlichen" oder ähnliches 

Vorab Danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## streetsurfer (9. April 2022)

Oh mei da gibt es so viele schöne Touren…
Haste mal bei den Fachzeitschriften online geguckt? Die haben Touren zum downloaden, mitsamt gpx tracks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GeryKuhl (9. April 2022)

Hey...stimmt das  hätte ich erwähnen sollen  ja hab natürlich schon google und co bemüht.
Hab bei den "Fachzeitschriften" aber ein wenig das Gefühl, dass deren Tourenempfehlungen  sehr oft  touristisch und "transfer-lastig" geprägt sind. 
Da wir nur einen Tag zum biken haben, würde ich gern maximalen Trailspaß haben und Aussichten etc. ein wenig hinten anstellen...


----------



## Doempf (9. April 2022)

Moin, 

das ist m.M.n. wohl die bekannsteste Tour dort in der Region, ist in der MTB-Touren Sammlung von Komoot  und war auch in der Vergangenheit schon mal in Bikemagazinen usw. wenn ich mich recht erinnere.
Sind schon gut Höhenmeter. Zwischen Büchenbach und Buchau könnte man sogar noch den "Imker-Lehrpfad" (ist quasi auch ein Trail) mit einbauen









						Singletrail von/nach Pegnitz – Flow Trail Runde von Siegmannsbrunn | Mountainbike-Tour | Komoot
					

Detaillierte Karten und GPS-Navigation zur Mountainbike-Tour "Singletrail von/nach Pegnitz – Flow Trail Runde von Siegmannsbrunn" 03:24 Std 37,3 km




					www.komoot.de


----------



## reo-fahrer (9. April 2022)

was vor allem wichtig ist, das du nicht die Heiligenstädter "MTB" Touren fährst. Das wäre nur verschwendete Lebenszeit


----------



## Doempf (9. April 2022)

reo-fahrer schrieb:


> was vor allem wichtig ist, das du nicht die Heiligenstädter "MTB" Touren fährst. Das wäre nur verschwendete Lebenszeit


Die bin ich ehrlichgesagt auch noch nicht gefahren, mir ist aber gerade auch unklar wie viel Ironie in deinem Satz steckt?


----------



## LeFritzz (9. April 2022)

Doempf schrieb:


> Die bin ich ehrlichgesagt auch noch nicht gefahren, mir ist aber gerade auch unklar wie viel Ironie in deinem Satz steckt?


Null Ironie.
Die Helmut-Krämer-Gedächtnis-Touren verlaufen zu 98% auf Schotterwegen und auf Asphalt.


----------



## GeryKuhl (9. April 2022)

Genau das meinte ich oben auch mit Transfer und Co... Da werden Sachen als Trail beworben, die ich mit meinen Stadtrad fahren könnte :/
Deshalb auch hier die Anfrage an Ortskundige


----------



## LeFritzz (9. April 2022)

GeryKuhl schrieb:


> Genau das meinte ich oben auch mit Transfer und Co... Da werden Sachen als Trail beworben, die ich mit meinen Stadtrad fahren könnte :/
> Deshalb auch hier die Anfrage an Ortskundige


Die Krämer-Touren können nicht nur mit dem Stadtrad, sondern mit dem Rrollator befahren werden.


----------



## Doempf (10. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Null Ironie.
> Die Helmut-Krämer-Gedächtnis-Touren verlaufen zu 98% auf Schotterwegen und auf Asphalt.


Ah alles klaro. 
Nochmal zu der Tour die ich gepostet habe @GeryKuhl, da handelt es sich definitiv um Trails ;-)
(Wobei auch diese Schotterwege enthält und z.b. das Püttlachtal auch touristischer ist) 

hier mal noch einzelne Trails eines vermeintlich Ortskundigen ...

https://www.komoot.de/highlight/479810?ref=whd Schwendensteig, nicht soo flowig, dafür schmal, eng, wurzeln, steine und seitlich gehts ganz schön runter

https://www.komoot.de/highlight/479810?ref=whd Singletrail bei Pegnitz, komm drauf an wie man ihn fährt, Richtung Pegnitz hast du ne längere Abfahrt und kannst dann aber auch auch noch Trails am Schlossberg nach unten fahren, z.b. den hier https://www.komoot.de/highlight/3059136?ref=whd . Gibt aber auch andere die länger, schöner und nicht so steil sind.

https://www.komoot.de/highlight/412157?ref=whd "Herrenweg", naja wir haben dazu immer "Hollabergtrail" gesagt, weil man bei Hollenberg rauskommt 🤷‍♂️
Da gabs früher mal den Gasthof "Schatz", jetzt gibts da aber "nur" noch nen Kiosk. Ist aber auch super. Nur bei schönem Wetter geöffnet

https://www.komoot.de/highlight/2379139?ref=whd Vom "kleinen Kulm" zur Brauerei Herold nach Büchenbach über den Kreuzweg, der ist echt gut. Da kann mans mal richtig laufen lassen. Brauerei Herold kann man gut einkehren. (Montag und Dienstag zu) 

https://www.komoot.de/highlight/338454?ref=whd Heckenweg. Nicht spektakulär, aber kann man mit einbauen wenn man eh dort unterwegs ist, am Besten Richtung Pegnitz fahren. 

Das wären die ersten die mir so einfallen, geht halt eher in Richtung Pegnitz .. 
Hoffe das hilft euch weiter.


----------



## GeryKuhl (10. April 2022)

Danke für deine Mühe... Ich schau mir das alles mal an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyon-Klaus (12. April 2022)

Ist zwar schon paar Jahre her, aber die Tour fand ich einfach herrlich  









						Pegnitz-Pottenstein-Tour
					

Die MTB-Route zwischen Pegnitz und Pottenstein ist laut der bike (4/2005) eine der 10 schönsten Routen Deutschlands.




					www.fraenkische-schweiz.com


----------



## LeFritzz (12. April 2022)

Das wäre wohl auch noch was.


----------



## blackworker (23. April 2022)

LeFritzz schrieb:


> Die Krämer-Touren können nicht nur mit dem Stadtrad, sondern mit dem Rrollator befahren werden.


Das kann ich voll unterschreiben


----------

